# Fucking Balls Hurt



## imdaman1 (May 4, 2004)

Guys - I'm on day 5 of the following (first) cycle:
500mg test. enan. / wk (250mg x 2 shots)
20mg dbol daily
For the last 3 days I keep feeling the sensation like I just got kicked in the balls and it lasts for friggin hours!  Is this normal and how long do I gotta deal with it?!?!  Damn!  lol - thanks for any info!  I have heard that this can be caused by low testosterone production (which makes sense, I guess) but how long will it last?  the whole 10 weeks?!?!?!?!?! :no:


----------



## imdaman1 (May 5, 2004)

Damn -  Tee, Armani, Dragonrider, Anasci - one of you guys has gotta have some input on this!!!


----------



## AnaSCI (May 5, 2004)

my balls hurt sometimes in the morning on my second week of starting a new cycle,  but never did the pain last for the time that your describing and it was not unbearable pain either. Also  it did go away after about a week.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 5, 2004)

i know exactly what your talking about but never was mine that extreme


----------



## imdaman1 (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Anasci - I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't the only one that this has happened to!  It isn't unbearable - but I do hope it goes away soon!!!  It's annoying as hell.  If it keeps up - I may switch to 150mg EOD instead of 250mg twice/wk to see if that helps ease it up any.


----------



## tee (May 5, 2004)

I have never had my nuts hurt badly....unless my girlfriend whacks me in them  Seriously, if you are having a severe pain, I would think something is not right. Mine have ached a little after beginning a cycle, but it was kind of a light/mild pain. Your cycle is very reasonable so it shouldnt be dose related. How long have they hurt, how bad, and are they still hurting?


----------



## imdaman1 (May 5, 2004)

It isn't bad - just annoying.  Days 2 - 6 of cycle:  experienced the sore-nuts sensation on and off throughout the day, it sometimes last for a couple of hours.  Today is day 7 - blasted 250mg into the right glute about 1/2 hour ago - have not felt any discomfort so far today.


----------



## tee (May 6, 2004)

Have sex with your lady and all will be well


----------



## billyc (May 6, 2004)

can't say no to that man....just have sex


----------



## imdaman1 (May 6, 2004)

No shit guys - that's the first thing I tried!  lol!  They felt better for about 30 seconds.  Good news, though - on day #7 they didn't hurt much at all.  Now let's hope it stops completely with day #8!


----------



## Steel Force (May 6, 2004)

*reply*



			
				imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply Anasci - I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't the only one that this has happened to!  It isn't unbearable - but I do hope it goes away soon!!!  It's annoying as hell.  If it keeps up - I may switch to 150mg EOD instead of 250mg twice/wk to see if that helps ease it up any.



Hello friend... I don't believe switching to more injections will help at all...particularly with a long-acting Test like Enanthate.

i am also surprised to hear that this happened so quickly for you, considering that it really takes a week or two for Test Enanthate to really get into full swing in your system.

And the doses you are taking are very moderate...so that does not seem to be what would cause your dilemna.

How old are you?

If you are under 25...that might explain alot, in that at young ages...the body puts out alot more test...so even the slightest suppression could cause a side effect as you are describing. Older gentlemen do not produce as much Test as younger men...thus they would rarely experience the same side effects are you are describing!

I would monitor the situation for the next few weeks, and if it does not improve (and it should due to prolonged Test supresssion) then I would consult with a medical professional.

But don't worry... I think you will be fine... it is always a good idea to watch your reactions and keep a close eye on your body at all times!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 6, 2004)

I agree - Steel Force - good response.


----------



## imdaman1 (May 8, 2004)

Day #10 - no soreness at all since day #7 - whew!


----------



## tee (May 8, 2004)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 8, 2004)

Thanks bro - I'm glad to NOT be feelin it!


----------



## DragonRider (May 20, 2004)

I've had it before. Not so much pain as an ache. If I raise my levels during a cycle, I get it again.


----------



## Pitbull (May 21, 2004)

HCG, will help


----------

